# Ernemann Heag XVI



## Dany (Feb 8, 2019)

The German photographic industry was very prolific. Some of the items produced very clearly show a certain taste for good materials and experienced design and manufacturing.
This is the case for this folding camera from Ernemann. The Heag XVI, produced from 1909 to 1918.
The camera offers all settings available at the time. It may be loaded with plates (9x12 cm) or with rollfilms (8.5x10.5 cm negatives).

I was lucky to find one for my collection.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 8, 2019)

That thing is a work of art. Just gorgeous!


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nice, I think the Bausch and Lomb (or similar) shutter will put the camera nearer the 1909 mark as the Compound then Compur, and similar Gauthier shutters become dominant on European cameras.

Presumably its a 113 roll film camera which is the Continental 9x12cm equivalent of 110 which is the British/US 5x4in roll film format.

Hope you will give it a try, 9x12 film is easy to get, unfortunately my Alliance Roll Film Co 110 camera is a roll film only model, they did make the equivalent of yours  taking sheet film as well.

Ian


----------

